# nyc street art



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

nyc is home to some of the most fantastic street artists . fuji x100s used


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

we usually hit all the worst parts of the city early am . the bad guys are still sleeping from being up late getting high and plundering    lol


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

Great shots and a different kind of theme. Love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice pictures, I remember that 'let's all go to the lobby' song.


----------

